
Hands on with the Red Hydrogen One, a wildly ambitious smartphone - rmason
https://www.theverge.com/2018/5/19/17372510/red-hydrogen-one-smartphone-hands-on-photos-video
======
rmason
I think if your goal was pro level livestreaming using 5g this would be the
phone to use. Maybe a bit early but that's how you grab a market.

